# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Virtual glasses for computer use?

## faelanstevie

Hello,

I have very poor vision and must use a lot of magnification to read my computer screen. Because of the high magnification and short focal length, I have to be very close to the screen: ~2 inches. I see mostly with my right eye so stereo performance will not be an issue. I can disable or patch the left side to prevent distraction.
The virtual reality glasses that are coming to market may present a solution.Has anyone tried a pair of virtual reality glass to present a regular computer screen? Reading text is most important for me.I primarily use a Raspberry Pi 3 for computing. I also have a Windows laptop and a Macbook Pro but prefer the RPi while at home.

Please help

I didn't find the right solution from the internet.

Reference

Thanks

----------


## andycooper

Actually, if you have some issues with your left eye, I don't think vR glasses will help you, I'm afraid it would be harmful for you to use it.

----------

